# Good place to purchase my first tegu?



## Byrns149 (Dec 14, 2011)

What is a good place to buy my first tegu online. Im looking for either a black and white or a red. Ive checked kingsnake.com and Faunaclassifieds but i cant find any nice ones. Also what time of year do tegus produce offspring? I would like to get a baby.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Dec 14, 2011)

Teguterra is a decent place. Varnyard-herps usually is too but been sketchy lately. Underground reptiles has reds as well. Tegus hatch out from about end of june- end of july for black and whites and end of july-september for reds


----------



## got10 (Dec 14, 2011)

There is a fella on kingsnake that is catching and selling florida caught tegus . My friend bought one from him and the lizard was actually tamed down complete in a month . I will get the name for you if you want it.


----------



## Jefroka (Dec 15, 2011)

http://www.varnyard-herps-inc.com/


...Jefroka


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 15, 2011)

got10 said:


> There is a fella on kingsnake that is catching and selling florida caught tegus . My friend bought one from him and the lizard was actually tamed down complete in a month . I will get the name for you if you want it.



Was it Outback Reptiles?

I recommend teguterra.


----------



## OsiViper (Dec 15, 2011)

I got my B&W from teguterra and johnny was very helpful and nice.
He was very careful to ship him on a day where it was good and warmer weather as not to hurt him. And Gummy seems very healthy and active and he's been very easy to tame.


----------



## Byrns149 (Dec 15, 2011)

thanks guys, i was looking to get mine after christmas.


----------



## got10 (Dec 15, 2011)

TeguBuzz said:


> got10 said:
> 
> 
> > There is a fella on kingsnake that is catching and selling florida caught tegus . My friend bought one from him and the lizard was actually tamed down complete in a month . I will get the name for you if you want it.
> ...



i checked . It was outback .


----------



## reptastic (Dec 15, 2011)

Jefroka said:


> http://www.varnyard-herps-inc.com/
> 
> 
> ...Jefroka



i agree, 1 bad season wont change my opinion #1 breeder in the usa


----------



## kellen.watkins (Dec 15, 2011)

He didn't handle his bad season very well though. Me personally kinda sketchy now knowing if he has a bad season what might happen. Not gonna lie though he is an amazing breeder. And I thank him very much fr vanilla


----------



## reptastic (Dec 15, 2011)

Im sure its more to the story than what we know, yes he is, i have owned 6 tegu from him all amazing, i may get an aa one day


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 16, 2011)

I don't know what is going on with Bobby. I still highly recommend his tegus. I've had two and they are beautiful.

Watch out for those selling FL wild caught tegus. Some are selling them in misrepresented ads, ie the Argentine is really a Colombian, etc and sold as a B/W. I don't know anything about Outback though.


----------



## james.w (Dec 16, 2011)

Is it legal for them to sell the WC Florida tegus? I'm pretty sure the Burmese pythons that are caught have to be euthanized, but what about the tegus?


----------



## got10 (Dec 17, 2011)

laurarfl said:


> I don't know what is going on with Bobby. I still highly recommend his tegus. I've had two and they are beautiful.
> 
> Watch out for those selling FL wild caught tegus. Some are selling them in misrepresented ads, ie the Argentine is really a Colombian, etc and sold as a B/W. I don't know anything about Outback though.



Thanks . Good to know



james.w said:


> Is it legal for them to sell the WC Florida tegus? I'm pretty sure the Burmese pythons that are caught have to be euthanized, but what about the tegus?



No I have seen people selling the pythons caught there as well. But, to only outside of Fla addresses though.


----------



## frost (Dec 18, 2011)

tegu terras prices are really high... they want 260 for a normal.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Dec 18, 2011)

The normals are sold out


----------



## Aden (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm going to buy tegu online...much informative.
this will be helpful for me...thanks for everything...


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Jan 3, 2012)

go to a petstore and request yours i got my first tegu 4 months ago and i thought i would have to wait forever but after a week the petstore found me one and i got my tegu


----------

